# Android 7.0 Nougat



## editor (Aug 22, 2016)

Lucky Nexus 6, Nexus 5X, Nexus 6P, Nexus 9, and Pixel C users will be getting this update anytime soon. With splitscreen apps!







Here's what's coming: 

Expanded emoji: There are now over 1,500 different emoji built into Android, including 72 new ones, so go ahead: express yourself.
Quick Settings controls: Quick Settings gives you easy access to things like bluetooth, WiFi and the all-important flashlight. With Android Nougat, you can actually control what tiles go where, and move ‘em around to fit your needs.
Multi-locale support: Apps can tailor their content based on your locale settings. So if you speak multiple languages, for instance, then search engines can show results in each of those languages.
Multi-window: Run two apps side-by-side. The windows are resizable, too, by simply dragging the divider.
Direct Reply: Reply directly to notifications without having to open any app.
Bundled notifications: See what’s new at a glance with bundled notifications from individual apps. Simply tap to view each alert.
Notification controls: When a notification pops up, just press and hold to toggle the settings. For instance, you can silence future alerts from an app in the notification itself.
Lockscreen wallpaper: You can now have different wallpapers on your device's homescreen and lockscreen.
Improved Settings navigation: Find the right setting faster with an updated navigation menu in Settings.
Quick Switch: Switch between your two most recently used apps by simply double tapping the Overview button.
Vulkan: Games will now leap to life thanks to high-speed, next-generation graphics — all powered by your device’s multi-core processor.
Daydream: Android Nougat is ready to transport you to virtual worlds with Daydream-ready phones, headsets and controllers — all coming later this year.
Seamless updates: New Android devices with Nougat can install software updates in the background which means you won't have to wait while your device installs the update and optimizes all your apps for the new version. And for current Nexus users, software updates now install much faster, so you won't have to wait for minutes while your device reboots.
File-based encryption: Android Nougat can better isolate and protect files for individual users on your device.
Direct Boot: Direct Boot helps your device startup faster, and apps run securely even before you unlock your device when your device reboots.
Improved system backup coverage: More device settings are covered by Android Backup, including accessibility settings, run-time permissions for apps, Wi-Fi hotspot settings and Wi-Fi network restrictions.
Work mode: Work mode allows you to turn on and off your device's work apps and notifications for a better work, life balance.
Display size: Not only can you change the size of the text on your device, but the size of all the display elements like icons and images.

More info: 
Android 7.0 Nougat: Everything you need to know


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2016)

Here's five iOS 1- beating features:

*Reply from notifications*

Ever find it frustrating to read a notification and then have to press into the app to follow it up? Google has solved that exact problem, so now when you get a message, you can reply to it directly from the notification itself.

Google has promised this is set to work with all messaging apps, not just its own, so you won't need to open up apps to keep the conversation going.

iOS allows you to do this with iMessage, but there's no option for other apps such as WhatsApp or Messenger.

*Switching quick settings*
iOS 10 will update the Control Center to make it even easier to fiddle with your phone settings in only a few taps, but the simplified design still won't let you personalize what goes where.

Android 7 will allow you to change your quick settings and put the ones that are most important to you in the easiest to reach slots.

On iOS you'll always see Airplane Mode first, but on Android 7 you are able to switch the first option to Bluetooth, Cast, Flashlight, or whatever you need it to be. It'll only save you a matter of seconds, but every little helps.

*Daydream VR*

Although Daydream isn't launching in the initial update, Android N will see the launch of Google's next generation VR platform.

If you buy a new phone that's Daydream ready, it'll be compatible with all headsets and controllers coming soon to get an even better portable VR experience than Google Cardboard will ever offer.

It seems that Apple has yet to fully embrace virtual reality and thus, there's no sign of a dedicated VR service to come with iOS 10. It may still come, but so far Android is a much better place for VR.

*Multi-window on your phone*


This is something some Android overlays have been able to do for quite some time and there's a similar feature in iOS for the iPad, but now Android Nougat will allow you to run two apps side-by-side on your phone.

It makes multi-tasking so much easier when you have two apps running alongside each other, so in Android N you could have one side running a web browser and another a text app to make notes.

The feature will work on any Nougat-loaded phone, but you may want a large screen so you can clearly read what's going on in both apps. Plus, it'll need to be powerful to be able to run two apps live at the same time.

*Letting your phone doze off*
Google introduced Doze Mode in Android M to help your phone save battery when it's stationary and the screen is off – but now you can move your phone around in your everyday life and still save on battery.

The updated Doze Mode in Android 7 is smart enough to notice when your phone has been in your pocket or bag for lengthy periods of time and turn on the battery saving features automatically.

This should help you save even more battery life on your phone, but remember: there are a few other factors that contribute to battery loss and performance, such as signal strength, the age of battery and the number of background features running at a given time.


Everything you need to know about Google Daydream
5 features in Android Nougat that iOS 10 can't match


----------



## The Boy (Aug 22, 2016)

editor said:
			
		

> Quick Settings controls: Quick Settings gives you easy access to things like bluetooth, WiFi and the all-important flashlight. With Android Nougat, you can actually control what tiles go where, and move ‘em around to fit your needs.




Maybe I'm being stupid, but this is already a thing, isn't it?


----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 22, 2016)

How my brain filtered editor's post:

的表情符号：*There are now over 1,500 different emoji built into Android, including 72 new ones*所以要大胆向前：表达自己的想法。
快速设置控制：快速设置让您轻松访问到的东西，如蓝牙，WiFi和所有重要的手电筒。与Android牛轧糖，你可以实际控制哪些瓷砖去哪里，并四处移动'时间，以满足您的需求。
多语言环境支持：应用程序可以根据您的区域设置调整自己的内容。所以，如果你讲多国语言，例如，然后搜索引擎可以显示每种语言的结果。
多窗口：运行两个应用程序侧由端。窗户是可以调整大小，也通过简单的拖动的分隔符。
直接回复：直接回复通知，而无需打开任何应用程序。
捆绑通知：请参见从单个应用程序捆绑通知一目了然什么新的。只需点击查看每个警报。
通知控制：当通知弹出，只需按住切换设置。例如，您可以从通知本身的应用沉默警报的。
锁屏壁纸：现在，您可以对您的设备的主屏幕和锁屏壁纸不同。
改进的设置导航：找到合适的，在设置更新导航菜单设置更快。
快速切换：只需轻按两下按钮概述你的两个最近使用的应用程序之间进行切换。
福尔康：游戏现在将飞跃得益于高速，下一代图形生活 - 全部由设备的多核处理器。
白日梦：Android的牛轧糖是准备好你运到虚拟世界与遐想就绪电话，耳机和控制器 - 所有在今年晚些时候到来。
无缝的更新：与牛轧糖新的Android设备可以在这意味着你将不必等待您的设备安装更新和优化新版本的所有应用程序在后台安装软件更新。而对于当前的Nexus用户，软件更新立即安装速度更快，所以你将不必等待，而你的设备重启分钟。
基于文件的加密：Android的牛轧糖可以更好地隔离并为您的设备上的个人用户保护文件。
直接开机：直接引导帮助你的设备的启动速度更快，应用程序安全地运行您解锁设备甚至在当你的设备重启。
改进的系统备份覆盖：更多的设备设置由Android备份覆盖，包括无障碍设置，应用程序运行时的权限，Wi-Fi热点的设置和Wi-Fi网络的限制。
工作模式：工作模式可以开启和关闭设备的工作应用程式和通知更好的工作，生活的平衡。
显示屏尺寸：您不仅可以在设备上更改文字的大小，但所有的显示元素，例如图标和图像的大小。
更多信息：
Android的7.0牛轧糖：你需要知道的一切


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Aug 23, 2016)

This is downloading now on my Nexus 6p, will hopefully have a bit of a play with it later today.

If you want to force the download just enroll in the Google Beta program, that takes you to the front of the roll out Q then just unenroll when complete.


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 23, 2016)

How _my _brain filtered editor's post:

的表情符号所以要大胆向前：表达自己的想法。
快速设置控制：快速设置让您轻松访问到的东西，如蓝牙，WiFi和所有重要的手电筒。与Android牛轧糖，你可以实际控制哪些瓷砖去哪里，并四处移动'时间，以满足您的需求。
多语言环境支持：应用程序可以根据您的区域设置调整自己的内容。所以，如果你讲多国语言，例如，然后搜索引擎可以显示每种语言的结果。
多窗口：运行两个应用程序侧由端。窗户是可以调整大小，也通过简单的拖动的分隔符。
直接回复：直接回复通知，而无需打开任何应用程序。
捆绑通知：请参见从单个应用程序捆绑通知一目了然什么新的。只需点击查看每个警报。
通知控制：当通知弹出，只需按住切换设置。例如，您可以从通知本身的应用沉默警报的。
锁屏壁纸：现在，您可以对您的设备的主屏幕和锁屏壁纸不同。
改进的设置导航：找到合适的，在设置更新导航菜单设置更快。
快速切换：只需轻按两下按钮概述你的两个最近使用的应用*IPHONE USERS ARE MASSIVE WANKERS AND APPLE IS SHIT*程序之间进行切换。
福尔康：游戏现在将飞跃得益于高速，下一代图形生活 - 全部由设备的多核处理器。
白日梦：Android的牛轧糖是准备好你运到虚拟世界与遐想就绪电话，耳机和控制器 - 所有在今年晚些时候到来。
无缝的更新：与牛轧糖新的Android设备可以在这意味着你将不必等待您的设备安装更新和优化新版本的所有应用程序在后台安装软件更新。而对于当前的Nexus用户，软件更新立即安装速度更快，所以你将不必等待，而你的设备重启分钟。
基于文件的加密：Android的牛轧糖可以更好地隔离并为您的设备上的个人用户保护文件。
直接开机：直接引导帮助你的设备的启动速度更快，应用程序安全地运行您解锁设备甚至在当你的设备重启。
改进的系统备份覆盖：更多的设备设置由Android备份覆盖，包括无障碍设置，应用程序运行时的权限，Wi-Fi热点的设置和Wi-Fi网络的限制。
工作模式：工作模式可以开启和关闭设备的工作应用程式和通知更好的工作，生活的平衡。
显示屏尺寸：您不仅可以在设备上更改文字的大小，但所有的显示元素，例如图标和图像的大小。
更多信息：
牛轧糖：你需要知道的一切


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm due a new phone and looking at a S7 (an S7?, neither looks right), will it be ages before that phone gets this (or is it dependent on network)?


----------



## mauvais (Aug 23, 2016)

I've been using this for a little while, on a tablet. It takes away some of the horrible things about vanilla Android 6 (see below), but they were never problems on a Samsung anyway.



The Boy said:


> Maybe I'm being stupid, but this is already a thing, isn't it?


Not really. It exists but it's done really badly on Android 6. Two drags down (or a multi-fingered one) to turn off Wi-Fi, for example. Samsung had this forever. It's one of the reasons I hate the Nexus 5X.

Samsung had side-by-side windows for ages too, but it's rubbish. Not in execution as such, just in the point of the thing. It's fiddly and very rarely of use. On a phone, anyway. Tablet it probably makes sense.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2016)

How is it pronounced? Noogaar or Nugget?


----------



## The Boy (Aug 23, 2016)

mauvais said:


> Not really. It exists but it's done really badly on Android 6.



Forgot I replied to this thread.  I also forgot at time of posting that I'm running cyanogen os, not android.

I'm still not sure if I've misunderstood what they are talking about, but it deffo sounds like something I  can do on my oneplus.  Handy.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 23, 2016)

Even on my Note with its large screen I never use two windows at once. The screen is just to small. As mauvais says though I can see it being handy on a tablet.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 23, 2016)

wankers pronounce it noogar.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> wankers pronounce it noogar.


No, idiots pronounce it nugget


----------



## The Boy (Aug 23, 2016)

Nuggets pronounce it nooga.


----------



## emanymton (Aug 23, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Even on my Note with its large screen I never use two windows at once. The screen is just to small. As mauvais says though I can see it being handy on a tablet.


Yep, multiple windows was one of the reason of went for a note 4, but in practice it was too much of a pain in the arse to really be useful.


----------



## Janh (Aug 23, 2016)

These guys are giving solutions to problems, and features, I haven't even thought of needing. 

What I would like to see in the next update is a 'fogey button'. This would be employed before handing your phone to someone uninitiated with touch screens, who then loses the picture, website, or app by either touching the screen, or not touching the screen.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 30, 2016)

editor said:


> Here's what's coming:
> 
> Expanded emoji: There are now over 1,500 different emoji built into Android, including 72 new ones, so go ahead: express yourself


I'm reminded of a man with a colander on his head, a cape on his shoulders, and two cans of Guinness in his hands, standing on a chair at Speakers Corner c.2001.

His main point was that words constrain meaning. Because they are associated with pre-existing constructs in the minds of those who hear them. And so, every additional word restricts more possibilities. 

1,572.

"



"




.


----------



## pesh (Aug 31, 2016)

1500 emoji


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 24, 2016)

I got my Pixel the other day, Nougat is brilliant


----------

